
Green Dot reveals savings account with a rate 30 times the national average - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/30/online-bank-green-dot-reveals-savings-account-with-a-rate-30-times-the-national-average.html
======
phyzome
So, what's the catch?

I currently have my money at a credit union with an abysmal rate, but all the
banks I've looked at have terrible rates as well. What's Green Dot doing
that's unsustainable or unethical? Because that's my suspicion.

~~~
ljoshua
I don't know if there's a catch there, but there are several high-yield
savings accounts that will get you above 2% interest rates. Usually it's just
due to the fact that they are online-only, no branches to go into. A few off
the top of my head: American Express Personal Savings, Ally, ING...

------
naiaokami
This reads almost like a clickbait ad.

